# Another Electric



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the dial on this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that Roy, case is well square










is that one for sale?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is for sale PG and will be on the next update.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet they'll be a race on for that! I don't finish shift til 7 next saturday, what's the odds it's gone by then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It may have to be Friday night for the update as I have too much to do on Saturday.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

It looks like there may be a small amount of brassing to the case edge - not untypical for these. If that is so, I have a similar watch here but with the bezel missing. It's in excellent order apart from that, and in running order, so if whoever is the eventual buyer of Roy's watch wants mine in order to swap over the cases and have a spare dial and movement etc, they're most welcome to PM me after their purchase. No charge of course.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's very kind of you Foggy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Friday night might be better







I'm still working til 7 though. Nice one Ian. Do you have one of everything in your spares box?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Do you have one of everything in your spares box?


No, of course not Paul - I have *two* of everything 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yippe, it's mine!



















Ian, you've got mail  thank you.


----------

